# Trek Madone 64cm rider????



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

Any big guys riding a 64cm Madone? If and when spring arrives I plan to pick up a 5.2. Can't expect any shops to stock a 64cm, so I'm curious if any 225lb+ tall riders have spent time on one before I crack open the wallet. Any thoughts - thanks


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

You might want to get to a trek dealer now and order it. When I got mine Trek had sold out of the larger sizes and I had to wait till the next model years were available, the dealer said they had sold out of the 64s before any were even delivered. I'm guessing because so few bike companies are making road frames in adult sizes these days...


Of all the bikes I've ridden, I'd say my madone complains least about my weight. Honestly, I wouldn't be caught dead on a Trek MTB, and I probably wouldn't have bought the madone if there were more choices in big frames (because I'm kind of a snob about "boutique" bikes), but I really like it - it handles exactly how it should, it's stiff, doesn't creak or anything. I can actually get the bar to the right height. My only gripe is it doesn't fit in my travel case without removing the crank, because of the integrated seatpost.


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Joules, just what I was looking for. Your comment on Trek mirrors my own feelings. Living in WI, they are a little common for my taste and I've spent some serious time searching for something else, but given the limited choices and price per pound - its just very hard to beat the Madone.


----------



## XL29r (Jan 6, 2010)

The Madon is a great riding bike, you can't go wrong...


----------



## Jab70 (Mar 23, 2007)

well if youre worried about it holing weight... DONT. Im 300# and it'll tote me around


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, forgot all about this thread. I bought one in the Spring (it's winter again in WI) and already have a few hundred miles on it. One big creek or even crack sound in the first mile perfect ever since. Bike actually made me laugh when I first got it on the road, big step up from a beauty ole Schwinn Paramount (1980's). Still adjusting to the loooong TT and trying to get comfortable out on the hoods. May take the stem in 20mm as the summer goes on. Now if the trails would dry out the Jet is next.


----------



## cphil (Sep 13, 2008)

29WI said:


> Thanks guys, forgot all about this thread. I bought one in the Spring (it's winter again in WI) and already have a few hundred miles on it. One big creek or even crack sound in the first mile perfect ever since. Bike actually made me laugh when I first got it on the road, big step up from a beauty ole Schwinn Paramount (1980's). Still adjusting to the loooong TT and trying to get comfortable out on the hoods. May take the stem in 20mm as the summer goes on. Now if the trails would dry out the Jet is next.


How tall are you? Looking at a 64cm 5.2 as well.

Thanks


----------



## 29WI (Mar 25, 2008)

6'6 - so far so good. Love the bike and no issues so far. What else are you looking at?


----------



## cphil (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a Roubaix, looking at the 5.2 for a different ride. Have you ridden both?


----------

